# Anyone tried surrogacy with SCI Healthcare, Delhi?



## vicky141

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone tried surrogacy with / got any experience of Dr Shivani and SCI Healthcare?

We're intending on cycling with them - so far their communcation has been very good and they seem knowledgeable about the legal issues relating to surrogacy abroad for UK residents - it's such a big thing though, that I can't help feeling apprehensive and so wondered if anyone has any experiences they could share to reassure me or otherwise! I'll also keep this thread updated on our experiences.

Vicky


----------



## Want-a-baby

I didn't (yet) but an acquaintance of mine did and they are very happy with their services. He speaks very highly of Dr. Shivani and her team. They had healthy twins boy/girl. There's a blog where you can find more info on SCI: just google Dr. Shivani + surrogacy and will see it on the results. Right now DH and I are considering shipping out some frozen embryos, so that they will be transferred to a surrogate mother.
Good luck,  WAB


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Vicky. 
Not at all hun. They tried it twice at SCI. They first had a caucasian egg donor coming over from South Africa, but that didn't work. Then, they picked an Indian donor and that resulted in their twins.
Best,  WAB


----------



## kare72

Hi we just found out that we are pregnant with Dr Shivani.  This was our second attempt with surrogacy with SCI as well but hubby had had sperm isssues so first attempt just did not go well at all.  This time we used frozen sample from hubby and donor egg and two surrogates.  First surro was negative but second was positive so fingers crossed for quiet nine months ahead!!!   Best wishes!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

kare72 congratulations on your BFP! fantastic news


----------



## kare72

JJ1 - thank you so much for your good wishes!!! We are very excited as after numerous surrogacy attempts this is our first positive.  Just hopeful that little one(s) will stay put for the next 8 and half months!!!!  Best wishes to you!!! K xx


----------



## Bagpuss1972

Kare & Vicki

How are you both getting on?

I'm thinking of using SCI.


----------



## kare72

Bagpuss
Thanks for the good wishes!! We had five wk scan Monday - three pregnancy sacs!!!  Next wk we have heartbeat scan so please keep fingers crossed for us. Thanks K


----------



## temmytango

hi just to let you know i am a patient of sci and got a positive the first attempt and now in the second trimester.its my first time of having ivf as i used my own almost 40 year old eggs and i got a singleton.sorry av kept quiet about this,am just a little scared and trying to stay as private as possible. check out the sCI blog for many stories of which i know many of the IPs


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Temmy,
Congratulations hun!
Also, good to know the excellent news, since we are seriously considering using SCI as well. In our case, we will be shipping out our embryos to Dr. Shivani.
Best,  WAB


----------



## lisa2012

Hi WAB,

How does this shipping out frozen embryos to India work? We're looking into surrogacy with SCI as well, and I have some frozen embryos left. I did't think it would be possible shipping them that far?

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Lisa,

I'm sorry for the late reply hun...

Yes, it is possible shipping out frozen embryos to SCI. They actually charge a bit less if you do so, as opposed to carrying out the whole procedure (IVF) in India. Margarida and Meg, who work at SCI, recommended a Canada-based company called Core Cryolab as the most reliable courier option. Greg Leadbeater works at Core Cryolab and is very friendly and prompt. Their e-mail address is [email protected]

Good luck, WAB


----------



## lisa2012

Hi WAB,

Thanks so much for your respons, and goodluck with your attempt if you're going through with it!


----------



## kare72

Hi all - just wanted to let you know that we had a lovely baby girl born through our surrogate with Dr Shivani and SCI yesterday morning.  Our little angel Molly was born at 3.55kgs - we are over the moon!!!!!! Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## TeamD

Aha! I found the news! Whoop! BIG CONGRATULATIONS! Soooo happy for you  hope to see you soon in Delhi!
TeamD xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

kare72 wow congratulations on the birth of daughter- enjoy getting to know each other and those precious moments xx


----------

